# new to site - disappearing hydrosalpinx & awaiting ET w/c 25th Jan



## gerryberry (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi

Just to start off, here's my story :

I started having fertility investigations a few years ago after I heard that my chances may be reduced after having had surgery for ulcerative colitis in 1997, and operation for resultant adhesions in 2005.  

I started my first IVF treatment in July 2009 at Edinburgh fertility & reproductive endocrine centre (EFREC) , and got 23 eggs on 9/9/09, of which 20 fertilised.  Unfortunately this meant I had OHSS, so they all got frozen the next morning.  Oh, and during that cycle I was advised I had fluid on my right side, which may be fluid collecting in between my adhesions (scar tissue from previous surgery) or a hydrosalpinx.   Obviously I trawled the internet to find out what a hydro was and how it might affect me, and was quite upset about it all.  However, I had to carry on with the treatment as the consultant advised he would not consider any of the surgical options because of my prior surgery and adhesions.  When I got OHSS the fluid increased and in Nov 09 measured 10cm across and was confirmed as a hydrosalpinx

So I started my down reg in Nov 09, and during my scan on 24/12/09, the Dr advised there was a bit of fluid in my womb too, so she kept me on down reg for an extra week.  When I went back on 31/12/09, all fluid had gone - Dr's could not see any fluid or hydro, and as at 15/1/10, it has not reappeared.  I was due to have frozen ET this week (w/c 18/1), but womb lining is not quite ready, so crossing fingers that hydro will stay away for another week for me !! 

I have been having acupuncture through my treatment - I haven't got anything to compare with, but apart from getting OHSS after egg retrieval, Ive had absolutely no symptoms and Im sure acupuncture has played a part.  I also think its made me think more positively about the whole thing &  have to consider whether its also helped my hydrosalpinx to disappear (I do keep my acupuncturist up to speed with developments & we have been focusing on the fluid aspect)

Anyway, next appointment is on 22/1 and I will hopefully get confirmed for frozen embryo transfer on 26/1 or 28/1 - Ive booked acupuncture appointments on both of those dates as I read that it can help chances.  

Wanted to share my story so far, especially about the hydro situation & say hello, as will be looking for support for other members who have gone through & or will be going through a 2 week wait soon (not sure what 2WW is but assume its the time between transfer & pregnancy test ?)....assuming the embryos get through the thaw & develop enough to be transferred !!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Gerryberry and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Yes the 2ww (2 week wait) is the time between embryo transfer back to the womb and the test day. There are some fab links which i will leave you shortly. I hope that your treatment goes smoothly from now and  you get your BFP (Big Fat Positive!) very soon with your FET   
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 
(Lots on Acupuncture here  )

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ *CLICK HERE

*Links For Info In OHSS ~ * CLICK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE
Would highly recommend the above link and the one below, you'll get tremendous support)

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Gerryberry

I posted a message a few days ago seeking advice regarding hydrosalpinx however have not had any replies, so was starting to think I was alone....then I found your post!!  

It’s interesting that your hydo disappeared, I wonder if it was down to the acupuncture treatment?  I have a ‘suspected’ hydro on my left side.  My 1st ICSI cycle was abandoned after EC due to the fluid on my left side and after several MRI scans it had shrunk (it was thought the stimming drugs could have affected this).  We then proceeded with a 2nd unsuccessful ICSI cycle.  

We have 3 frozen embryos from the 1st cycle and now have to decide whether to use them or have further investigation into to hydro issue first.  The thought of having to delay the next cycle for potentially up to 6 months is heartbreaking, however not as heartbreaking as the possible chance of using the frozen embies, for the hydro to prevent a BFP (although we will never really know the true reason for any negative result) 

How did they diagnose your hydro?  I have been advised a laparoscopy is the only way. 

I am booked in for a chat & plan in Feb to start the frozen embryo transfer process, but am really thinking this may need to be put on hold. 

Fingers crossed for you for next week. 

Pickles x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Pickles did you see the reply i made to your thread  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224266.0

There are some links on there for you, along with tubal factors link, you should find lots of ladies on that particular thread with similar problems hun x


----------



## gerryberry (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Pickles

My hydro has only been diagnosed via ultrasound - although when I had OHSS it increased in size & they became really sure it was in my right tube - had not heard about diagnosis via laparoscopy, but my dr's wouldnt even consider that due to scar tissue on my insides making it too risky.

When I first got told i might have a hydro i did some research - I think it affects fertility in a few ways - first it blocks the tube.  Also embryos can be washed away if the fluid leaks out, the fluid can be 'embryo toxic' - I likened it to stagnant water in my head, and lastly i believe it makes the womb lining more hostile.

In my case, i didnt get an option to investigate further and possibly have surgery to cut the tube - if i had i probably would have done it. So, decided to go along with treatment and push the issue about surgery if it didnt work first time around - luckily looks like its not an issue just now (although continually surprised that there's still no fluid on the scans - and not convinced that it wont reappear !).

Obviously i dont know your circumstances - i.e. age and whether self funding - which would likely play a part in any decision.  Sounds like a chat with your consultant is definitely the best way forward to help you figure out whats right for you. 

Re the acupuncture, no way to know whether its had an impact.  But if you haven't tried something like acupuncture in your first 2 cycles, maybe its worth investigating before you start a third ? If nothing else its relaxing & de-stressing !

Look forward to hearing how you get on in Feb - I hope it will be third time lucky for you !


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

My apologies Ceri, I was obviously being a bit ditzy when I opened your reply (which I had seen, but obviously hadn’t read properly  )  I have just had a quick look at the Tubal Factors link and have found loads of people in the same position.  I will have another good read through when I have more time as it looks like there is lots of useful info on there.  Thank you x

Thanks also for your reply Gerryberry.  I have had a chat with my Consultant who said that neither option would be the wrong thing to do, so the ball is in our court.  I think we are now leaning towards have the hydro investigated, to give us the best possible chance.  We are going to make a final decision over the weekend.  

The FET would be funded by the NHS, but any fresh cycle after that will be funded by us.  I’m 37 and DH is 38. 

I will definitely look into the acupuncture, it’s funny how IVF can cure your fear of needles!  xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Pickles100 said:


> I will definitely look into the acupuncture, its funny how IVF can cure your fear of needles! xx


  So true! Glad you've found the links helpful x


----------

